
Ask HN: What are your favourite podcasts? - Onewildgamer
What are the daily&#x2F;weekly podcasts you listen?
======
gumboshoes
A Way with Words, Q&A language and linguistics
[https://waywordradio.org](https://waywordradio.org)

BBC From Our Own Correspondent
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qjlq](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qjlq)

Motherfoclóir, Irish linguistics and language
[https://www.headstuff.org/motherfocloir/](https://www.headstuff.org/motherfocloir/)

------
NorinUS
The John Batchellor Show - I whish I knew about this show earlier Dan Carlin's
Hardcore History - History EconTalk - Haykian economist Freakonomics -
Economics popsci Reason Podcast - Libertanian take on news, WSJ opinion:
Potomac Watch - Very sound and succinct take on things This American Life -
Excellent when focusing on 'everyday' situations/stories without. Gilbert
Gottfrieds Amazing Podcast - Gilbert.. Delingpole - Quirky serial thought
criminal in the new UK. Spycast - From the International Spy Museum Security
Now - Computer security

------
evanlivingston
I'm trying to listen to fewer podcasts. In my work day I have a few hours most
days that don't require much concentration and it's easy to feel that I could
"fill" the time with podcasts. But after going through a whole bunch of
podcasts from all over the political spectrum, science, history,
entertainment, music, drama and comedy I've determined that podcasts generally
just detract from my life more than they give to it.

I find podcasts like Radiolab and Serial to be particularly egregious examples
of time sinks. They're produced with a narrative arc much like Netflix shows;
they keep you "on the edge of your seat" but at the end I'm left with one less
hour in my day and not much else to show for it. The same is true for news
podcasts. I can listen to new podcasts all day and know exactly what different
budget proposals or farm bills contain but what do I really _do_ with that
information, how does it really impact my life? In short, I think the vast
majority of podcasts are useful as fleeting entertainment and arn't much use
beyond that, regardless of content. Maybe it's just my learning style though.

That said, Podcasts I regularly listen to:

Chapo Trap House - cynical news coverage + comedy from socialists

Intercepted - Top notch journalism

Deconstructed - Also top notch journalism

Vox's The Weeds - deep dive policy wonk stuff from neoliberals

NYT The Daily - Coverage of one timely news topic each day

Democracy Now - More Top notch liberal journalism

~~~
throwaway180118
What playback speed do you listen to your podcasts on? 1.1x saves you 12
minutes on the hour.

I use PocketCasts on Android, which handles the variable playspeed well and
also has a neat silence trimming feature that can accumulate hours of saved
time.

~~~
1123581321
I think playback speed can mask the problem the OP is describing. There are
effectively an unlimited number of these programs. Someone cutting the time by
10-40% is often just going to fill up the remaining time with more of the
same.

The other consequence of compressing time is the podcast requires more
concentration. If it’s not too valuable it might be less of a waste of time to
listen slowly enough that another activity can be done without missing much.

The best solution is to only listen to great shows that your future self will
approve of, which isn’t easily done. :)

(And yes, Pocket Casts is great at saving time - I’ve shaved off weeks at this
point.)

------
fuball63
The Working Songwriter with Joe Pug.

A series of interviews with touring singer/songwriters.

Parallels to software and business: hustle and grinding for a desired way of
life, cultivating a skill over time, building a product that people will pay
for in an increasingly saturated market, dealing with imposter syndrome and
the ups and downs of entrepreneurship.

Anyone with interests in both songwriting and software will enjoy it.

------
hvass
1\. Tim Ferriss Show 2\. Exponent (Stratechery’s podcast) 3\. Ezra Klein Show
4\. Recode / Decode 5\. a16z’s podcast 6\. Dear Sugar 7\. Techmeme’s new daily
podcast

------
ecesena
How I Built This - [https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

The Tim Ferriss Show - [https://tim.blog/podcast/](https://tim.blog/podcast/)

------
tangue
I' ve recently discovered Radiotopia and expanded my podcasts list from here (
Criminal - 99% invisible - Modern love ) it's a bit of fresh air

------
subhashp
Tim Ferries, James Altucher, NPR: How I built this?, NPR: TED radio hour. I
listen to them while travelling to and from work.

------
sharadov
Freakonomics Planet Money Fresh Air Tim Feriss

------
spdebbarma
\- No Such Thing As Fish

\- Philosophy Bites

\- Radiolab

\- HBR Ideacast

\- Intelligence Squared

------
maximp
Indiehackers, Inside The Hive (the tech episodes, not the Trump-bashing ones),
Recode Decode with Kara Swisher

